# FS: Rics, Green/Pink Frogspawn, Zoas, Green Sinularia



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

I have frags of Rics, Green/Pink Frogspawn, Zoas, Green Sinularia.

Here are some pics

Ric #2 $20dlls per head (over 1") 









Yuma $15dlls per head









Green Sinularia $15 and up per frag









Pink/Green Frogspawn frags $15 dlls and up 









Zoa frag #2 $25 (over 50 polyps)









PM if interested
cheers


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent! Long time no see!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

still have them ? bump


----------



## shingo43 (Sep 5, 2010)

this is year 2012...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

wow! Talk bout old thread...
Why dont u pm the seller instead!?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

o sory will do next time


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> o sory will do next time


No biggie! Thank you!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Closed and archived.


----------

